# How does a new website get on the net?



## WayneR. (Oct 27, 2009)

So one of my friends is going to make my website for me, but i for my own benefit was wondering like after you create the site how do you get it up on the net? might be a dumb question but i was just curious.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

You need a hosting account, and a website address (.com, .net, etc). The hosting account "hosts" the files for the website, and the address points to those files. It's like opening a program on your computer - the program is the "address" (shows the pretty side of all of the individual program files), and the folder that holds all the files is the "host". The difference is that with a hosting account and website address, the whole world can access the "program" because it's hosted on a server, and not just on your local computer that only you can access.


----------



## solomon_schwartz (Nov 24, 2009)

just to let you know, don't think that the minute you'll have a live website you will get rich, get yourself ready for hard struggle. the online market is very tough. the fact is, when you expect a struggle you can take it easy-er. so prepare yourself for it.
anyway good luck to you.


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

Actually,

There are hundreds of thousands of websites that have never been "crawled" and are not "FOUND" unless you do a search for the EXACT URL or Address.

the www.whateveryourwebsiteis.com


You have to SUBMIT your website to the big 3 >Yahoo, Google, and MSN (Bing)


Google will most likely find you but Yahoo won't find most sites for a long long time.


I am always amazed at how many friends of mine spend hours and days building a website and have no idea that there site needs to be submited. Also, Many of what I call "B" search engines use Yahoo or Google as their provider for search criteria so you MUST submit your sites.


You DO NOT have to pay to submit your site so don't be fooled by the thousands of sites that say they will do this for you.

Each search engine has a page that allows submissions and you need to have an email account with Yahoo to reach the page. If you don't then have someone else with one do it or just create an email with them to submit it.

Just do a search of 

"Submit URL to Yahoo" 

or Submit website to Yahoo"

and do the same for Google and MSN

MSN is now BING so try that also.


After you submit your site it might take up to 2 months for the
crawlers to find your site but it is normally done in about 3 weeks.

You will need to search for your site by name and not URL to find it
on those sites to make sure it is logged. If you have a website with
a common name then get ready to go back several pages.

There are other key ways to get your site noticed by the crawlers
but that would take me a bit more time than I have right now to
type. Just make sure that your site has your site name on the
site in several places and if you open your website in IE and don't
see your sites name in the blue bar at the top of the monitor then
you need to make sure you take advantage of all the options your
website allows.

HOMEPAGE should NOT be in that blue bar.


Learn what title text, Meta Tags, and page content are and you
will find your page moving up the ranking.



Hope that helps.



Ed


----------



## BryanCFT (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks some great information. What do you think about Google AdWords? Is it worth the money?
_______________
www.crazyfunnytees.com


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

You also need to FTP the files to the server for the website to become active.

Dennis Graves


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

As far as Google Ad word goes I would see
where your site lands in the search listings first
before you spend hard earned money paying
Google.


Word placement on your site is vital to finding it.

If you are selling Big Green Tractors in Aspen Colorado
then you better have those key words in your
Meta tags, Text on the page and in your page
title (up top of the screen in that blue bar)

I should be able to search Green Tractors Colorado
and the combination of those three words
are what makes your site show up.
The combination of words are what you
are looking for.

If you are a screen printer in Dallas, Texas then 
your site should have the words Dallas, Texas,
Metroplex, Arlington, Screen, Printing.. you get
the picture.




You have to think like a word finding program.
If your target audience has thousands of sites
that use the same key words then it becomes
extremely hard to get top ranking.

If you have a great company/website name
then this will make it much easier for people to
find you.

Remember, Myspace is owned by Google and
Google has ADVERTISING on Myspace.

Think about that again.. Myspace is OWNED by
Google and they advertise on it. 

Make SURE you also have a Myspace page and
you this will work in unison with your site when
it comes to finding you on the internet.

Many websites get lost in the shuffle back on page
10 but a Myspace page with your company name
will often be brought to the top of the rankings
because there is advertising on it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Remember, Myspace is owned by Google and
> Google has ADVERTISING on Myspace.


Actually, MySpace isn't owned by Google. Google just provides the search and advertising platform at MySpace.

MySpace is owned by Fox


----------



## ScottProck (Nov 17, 2009)

As a veteran to the web, I can say hands down that Wordpress is the best way to develop your site.

Wordpress is more widely known as a blogging platform, and comes as an addon at most hosting companies, but there's not a site our there that can't be built on Wordpress. It doesn't have to look like a blog, and there are plugins for just about any function you need, including shopping carts.

What many people don't realize is the power built into Wordpress for search engine optimization ( SEO ). Often times I have pages indexed on Google before I'm done building the site, and that's with nothing submitted.

I have a personal blog that will have pages indexed by Google with in minutes of posting them. Just keep in mind I didn't say ranked (as in top search result) but getting the pages and your site indexed is the first step.

I have seen sites that get discovered naturally (without submitting them) out rank sites that have been online for years.

Google, MSN and Yahoo also have webmaster sections of their sites with tools for tracking your site and a whole bunch of cool stuff.

Google Webmaster Tools
MSN - Bing Webmaster Tools
Yahoo Site Explorer

Hope that helps ... Scott


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

I agree with Scott. I use WordPress for all of my sites.

I do find WordPress a little difficult to use to build pages. I haven't quite got the hang of their page editor. I usually build the page in FrontPage and then copy the html into the WP html page editor.

Good Luck,

Dennis


----------

